

Distance Constraints with PostgreSQL and PostGIS - davidcelis
http://davidcel.is/blog/2015/01/29/distance-constraints-with-postgresql-and-postgis/

======
davidcelis
Note: there's an error that I'll correct once I'm back at my computer... All
my latitude longitude pairs are flipped :(

